# Mazzer Doserless Mod



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm trying to gauge potential interest for a stainless steel doserless hopper similar to that found on the Mazzer Mini Electronic, SJ and Major electronic doserless grinders, minus the electronics. It bolts in place of the doser using the screws from the upper chamber of the doser, it's a fairly simple modification and much nicer looking than some of the plastic drinks bottle mods, although no more functional ;-)

I can get these made locally






from stainless steel. I am getting one for my Mazzer SJ and just wondering if there is a potential market ? i realise that cost is a factor, considering that I imagine most folks would rather not buy the doserless funnel from Mazzer as the cost is a prohibitive £100.

The cost would be in the region of £50, which is not too bad considering these are not mass produced so the amount of effort and time is reflected in the price (I may be able to get the price down if there is enough interest). This is not a full-on electronic timer type dispenser. The doserless funnel/hopper only (the lid from the original doser will fit the top of this doserless mod).....polished to a high sheen.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Possibly interested....


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd be interested depending on price too!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm interested also


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

What will be the de-clumping solution here? Wire-grid for exit chute?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I saw a guy had put a wide gauge mesh thing at the very bottom of his dosing funnel which was doing a good job of declumping. Wire mesh at the top chute doesn't really make sense.


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

De-clumping would indeed be a wire mesh. I must admit that it does make more sense to me to have it at the base of the funnel. I will be experimenting with various positions and propose a location after testing (should be done within a week).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not sure if the SJ grinds with enough projectile-velocity as the Major/Royal but check this out : -


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

It would make way more sense to me to put the screen at the bottom of the cone rather than over the chute, first of all you would get a back up of grinds in the chute to some degree and it would be a major pain trying to get rid of the accumulation, however with the grinds hitting the screen at the bottom of the cone they would be de-clumped far more efficiently, you could also then employ some kind of spring loaded knocking device to dislodge grind retention sort of like a Ditting or Über etc


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Firstly...omg at the speed of that Major grinding. It literally could propel a rocket.

Secondly that 3rd video with that guy thinking he's so cool....clumptastic douche bag?

Might be possible to channel the grinds leaving the grinding chamber on the SJ to pick up a bit more velocity?

Even so the small distance from the doser to the basket can sometimes break up clumps (when falling against the actual basket not other grounds).

Couldn't find that awesome pic of wire mesh at bottom of funnel









Here is one possibility http://coffeesnobs.com.au/YaBB.pl?num=1239648322/0#0


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You'd need to brush through for sure, the grinds would just collect in a pile on top of the mesh. Having been doserless, I love the doser now!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Any update 7tenths? I'm sure we could find at least 10 people who want the funnel.

What about motor covers?


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm seeing the guy that is making them tomorrow, so will have more of an idea then (he has been unable to work due to straining his back). WIll post an update as soon as ;-)

The idea is that the back of the funnel 'fits' the exposed gap left by the doser-hopper.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Sounds good, would still like to know the final cost before you pull the trigger. Get a prototype


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

@ Fatboyslim, he he he, I'll get a price before I pull the trigger and the prototype is hopefully what I am going to see this evening







Seems like a reasonable amount of interest, so I'll start 'low' (without being insulting) and see where we end up


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Yup, I'm possibly interested. Although I am getting accustomed to that 'thwack, thwack, thwack'... I might miss it.


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

Very interested.


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

First 'prototype' is too long and interferes with the PF holder (difficult to get PF under without removing PF holder from the grinder)



 






Mk2 will be shorter and will/may necessitate a back-plate to cover the motor. Will keep those interested informed via this thread.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I've just looked through many pages of images of doserless mods on google search and quite frankly I'm surprised no one has come up with anything better.

Even the Mazzer funnel has some issues. I'd be interested to see how this one turns out but similarly I think we should compare some design ideas?

If we design something decent and get someone to manufacture it we could market it and sell them on eBay to America and Australia and make a million dollars! Not a cent more!

It needs to obviously look nice, have zero retention, break up clumps and distribute evenly.

Just an idea


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> I've just looked through many pages of images of doserless mods on google search and quite frankly I'm surprised no one has come up with anything better.
> 
> Even the Mazzer funnel has some issues. I'd be interested to see how this one turns out but similarly I think we should compare some design ideas?
> 
> ...


I was thinking this the other day - why hasn't someone sorted this out already! Probably due to the fact that no one else really cares - we are a small group of particularly fussy individuals ;-)


----------



## phantom_zone (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd be interested....the wire mesh at the top of the chute is pretty annoying...far too much coffee is wasted and I'm running out of Machacamarca!


----------



## keithy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello,

First post, but count me in as interested. My new SJ doser is driving me crazy, although haven't got around to trying the tape mod yet!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

7tenths any updates?


----------



## marktatton (Jan 5, 2012)

Could you send me details of where you got this done? This is exactly what I'm looking for, assuming that it will fit my mini. Did you get a backing plate made as well? Really grateful for any help.


----------



## enda1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Is there any update regarding this mod?

I really would love to get rid of the bloody doser on my SJ but the cost of the mods are usually prohibitively expensive/god-awful ugly


----------



## unfinishedsweet (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello folks, any news about the new version of the funnel? I am interested in purchasing one. BTW before this happens as it seems it is not going to be quick, does anyone have an idea what grease should be used to lubricate the doser on SJ? ...and perhaps some tips HOW to do it.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

unfinishedsweet said:


> Hello folks, any news about the new version of the funnel? I am interested in purchasing one. BTW before this happens as it seems it is not going to be quick, does anyone have an idea what grease should be used to lubricate the doser on SJ? ...and perhaps some tips HOW to do it.


There is a sweeper mod you can search for if that's what you mean?


----------



## unfinishedsweet (Nov 8, 2014)

I am actually interested in the funnel promoted in this thread, in terms of lubricating doser I just snapped food grade grease and will apply it everywhere where I can find residues of original grease.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Also interested in the funnel price dependent!! Looks good!


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

It's a 2012 tread so I guess it's died a death. I found a place in USA that makes eon part but still $120 and they won't deal with anyone in uk


----------

